# Nintendo Wii clubhouse



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure, why not! lets make a clubhouse for wii owners!


Only rule for members is to list your wii, your games (or favourites if you have too many) and what accesories you use.

For me it would be:


40" HDTV over component cables at 480P
2x wii motes w/ Nunchucks
1x Wheel for mario kart

and for games i have

Mari kart wii
Wii sports
Wii play
resident evil apocalypse (excellent fun coop!)
super mario galaxy
Super smash bros brawl
mario & sonic at the olympics (aka mario olympics)
naruto clash of the ninja revolution (horrible game, regret buying it)
Resident Evil 4
Zelda Twilight Princess

Members:
1. Mussels
2. SK-1
3. cdawall
4. A Cheese Danish
5. Darknova
6. PP Mguire
7. Random Murderer
8. JrRacinFan
9. soldier242
10. iStink
11. FordGT90Concept
12. Inioch
13. TribeBuckeyeFan
14. DrPepper
14.1: 3870x2 (i didnt forget you, really!)
15. boredgunner
16. kurosagi01
17. BobBarr
18. Arciks - Black wii! (Bwii?)
19. HookeyStreet
20. Paulieg
21. digibucc
22. DOM
23. Morpha
24. stevednmc
25. JC316


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wanna play!! I meet or exceed all criteria.
Wife and kid just bought 2 new so I am looking to see what they are,...brb
Mari kart wii
Wii sports
Wii play
Guitar Hero with 2 guitars.
Top Spin Tennis very fun
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Call of Duty 3

42in - 50in LCD and Plasma. with the 480p
2 guitars
2 weemotes 
1 nunchuck
2 gamepads


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

crap i just realised i missed an O in nintendo. any mod who reads this, please fix


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> crap i just realised i missed an O in nintendo. any mod who reads this, please fix



LOL, I was about to ask where the 'o' was


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

so have you got a wii hookey, or are you just a 360 owner?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> so have you got a wii hookey, or are you just a 360 owner?



Just a 360 owner m8.  I used to own a Wii but I sold it because it wasnt getting used enough   All the best with the clubhouse m8, I bet TPU has loads of Wii owners


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2008)

wii on a 65" mitsu DLP @480i
2 wii motes w/ nunchucks
wii fit

a couple games dont remember which ones haha


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

added you cdawall.

Hookey: yeah that nearly happened to mine, until i managed to get resident evil. really is fun when you aim a 'gun' and shoot the zombies 

edit: damn CD, why the hell aint your PC's connected to that monster of a screen... and why 480i, and not p?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Hookey: yeah that nearly happened to mine, until i managed to get resident evil. really is fun when you aim a 'gun' and shoot the zombies



Sounds good to me   The Wii does have better titles available now then when I had one   I think the main trouble was the fact that I had a 360 already.....and I like the eye candy aswell as gameplay....I know, Im shallow lol 

Is Resi 5 coming to the Wii?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> added you cdawall.
> 
> Hookey: yeah that nearly happened to mine, until i managed to get resident evil. really is fun when you aim a 'gun' and shoot the zombies
> 
> edit: damn CD, why the hell aint your PC's connected to that monster of a screen... and why 480i, and not p?



haven't grabbed the component cable at work yet and i have run it on my tv its nice but my PC is upstairs and its heavy lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2008)

i wanted a wii at first but not now coz the decent games are all first party from nintendo
too many mini game collections and the multiformat games are shit aka pro evolution 2008

hope it starts to get some dyno games coz its a shame it could be something more than it is already

on a plus i do like the virtual console there is a least 30 games id buy, oh and residenet evil 4 was good on wii it looked the same but controls were uber


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 10, 2008)

I wanna join!

37" Toshiba tv from like '96
basic video cables
2 wii motes
2 nunchucks
1 classic controller

wii sports
super smash bros. brawl
super mario galaxy


----------



## Darknova (Sep 10, 2008)

Me too!

Hooked up to 1 of 3 different TVs, 2 21" CRTs, and a 37" LCD all via a composite cable. Not yet bought a component cable.

2 wiimotes
2 nunchucks
Wii Zapper
Charging stand for wiimotes
GH3 wireless guitar

GH3
No More Heroes
Red Steel
Sega Superstar Tennis
Top Spin 3
Twilight Princess
Worms Space Oddessey
Harvest Moon
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Super Smash Brothers Brawl

I think that's everything off the top of my head.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

added you guys... theres more wii users here on TPU than i thought.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> added you guys... theres more wii users here on TPU than i thought.



I'm actually surprised how many people DON'T have a Wii lol. I work in retail and the Wii is our biggest selling console. It sells 3 units for every 1 PS3, and 4 for every 1 360.

We also have a lot of people coming in to buy Wiis for friends and family.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a Wii!

I just got it like last month so all i have is 
Zelda
Super Smash Bros Brawl

Hooked up to my 19" with Vdigi Wii VGA cable. 

I have 1 Wiimote with nunchuck and a charging stand.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Hooked up to my 19" with Vdigi Wii VGA cable.



care to shed details on that? whats a Vdigi, and what resolutions can you run with that?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm in!
i camped out 16 hours for mine the night it was released, lol.

29" CRT TV with dolby 6.1
2 wiimotes and nunchuks
wii blaster (the official nintendo one)
wayyyyyy to many games to list(TLoZ:TP was my favorite though, also ssbb and super mario galaxy)


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 11, 2008)

> care to shed details on that? whats a Vdigi, and what resolutions can you run with that?


Here you go 
http://www.vdigi.com/index.php?page...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

i know the res seems low but its actualy pretty crystal clear compared to my tube in the living room. (I dont have an HDTV or anything). I use this method to hook up any newer console to my LCD cause i like the privacy of my room and i like my LCD better than our 27" tube.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

added random, and looked at that vdigi... apparently it ONLY works at 480P, doesnt work at 480i  - you lose gamecube/classic game compatibility


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 12, 2008)

I think what they are saying is a load of bullocks. My first impression was that Wii only went up to 480i and with that being said i still purchased the cable and everything works fine.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

i read up on it, it says the classic games are reported to have problems, and non-US users have the most problems (the adapter is designed for NTSC 60Hz, not PAL 50Hz)


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 12, 2008)

Question for you Wii owners...


If I get a Wii gun, could I hook it up to my PC and use it ? (Connects via bluetooth or something doesnt it)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Question for you Wii owners...
> 
> 
> If I get a Wii gun, could I hook it up to my PC and use it ? (Connects via bluetooth or something doesnt it)



the wii gun is actually just a plastic cover/enclosure for the wiimote. So... no.

(while buttons and tilting are done via bluetooth, the POINTER is done via Infrared - unless you have an IR sensor, its a no go for you)


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 12, 2008)

> i read up on it, it says the classic games are reported to have problems, and non-US users have the most problems (the adapter is designed for NTSC 60Hz, not PAL 50Hz)


Oh sorry i didnt realize you didnt live in the US


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah right.

Ive seen the wiimote used on a pc on youtube...must have an IR and bluetooth dongle .

Thx for the reply, lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 12, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Ah right.
> 
> Ive seen the wiimote used on a pc on youtube...must have an IR and bluetooth dongle .
> 
> Thx for the reply, lol



actually, the programmers have gotten around the use of the iR and run it completely off of accelerometers. there's a famous video somewhere of a guy using a wiimote to play hl2... lemme see if i can dig it up.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asY_I8y6C0M

also, it seems as if there has been a programmer(pat glynn i think) that managed to integrate the iR sensor...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah i ran that on my PC once, its damned near useless. its very, very slow to use it to aim without the IR bar.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

I haz a wii, can I join in? LOL

So far I only have the 2 wii-motes & nunchukus. 1 game (Hudson's Deca-Sports) cause I can't find anything I truly like EXCEPT for NFS: Pro Street, but it's not worth buying when you own it for PC and Wii doesn't have MMO for it. 

Is the new Metroid any good?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2008)

dont know on metroid, got it but havent played it yet. Started on zelda: twilight princess instead.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

I want Zelda:TP. I tried looking to rent it first but no where does anyone have it. Can we talk of mods/hacks/exploits also in your club?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2008)

metroid was awesome.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I want Zelda:TP. I tried looking to rent it first but no where does anyone have it. Can we talk of mods/hacks/exploits also in your club?



to an extent. my wii is modded and i just got an SD gekko for it, but its for backup purposes only, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> to an extent. my wii is modded and i just got an SD gekko for it, but its for backup purposes only, if you get my meaning.



i don't do backups, and i don't YARG!
but i do hack the hell outta my game systems.
my psp has a custom firmware that i coded to my liking.
my wii? yet to be hacked except for dvdlib, so i can watch dvd's and read data from burnt dvd's.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2008)

do tell how you made it play DVD's


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2008)

first you'll need this.

then you'll need this.

and finally, you'll need this.

install them in that order.


TEH SKEEN FTW!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> to an extent. my wii is modded and i just got an SD gekko for it, but its for backup purposes only, if you get my meaning.



Completely understand. I know exactly where your going with that too. 

Oh and thanks RM for the mighty fine links!


----------



## xfire (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not a member but here

Get your wii mote to work on Ubuntu
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=981352#post981352
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836231
Any one with a wiimote in this forums care to try it out?


----------



## soldier242 (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to join!!!

here is my stuff:

ugly old and small CRT TV + shitty mini stereo system
4 wiimotes
2 nunchukes
2 gamecube controllers
bigben wiigun
2 gibson les paul controllers
---------------------------
rayman raving rabbits 2
super smash bros. brawl
guitar hero 3
wii sports :lol:
zelda
wii play
mario galaxy
rampage total destruction
batallion wars 2
endless ocean
super monkey ball banana blitz
call of duty 3
resident evil 4 wii edition
bully

uhm yup thats it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

hows RE4? i got umbrella chronicles and had a fair bit of fun with that, and was told RE4 was better


----------



## soldier242 (Sep 30, 2008)

uhm how shall i put it? RE4 is really great, it is one of the only games you want to play more than once, since you can unlock cool stuff ... the story seemed also pretty solid, the only thing that isn't that great is the graphic, they pretty much just ported it over from the CG version

... and i couldn't stop playing it, so i beat the game in 3 sittings  ... it is that much fun


----------



## iStink (Sep 30, 2008)

54" 1080p Samsung TV

One controller (nun chuck)

All I play is bowling.  My high score is 267.


----------



## soldier242 (Sep 30, 2008)

iStink said:


> 54" 1080p Samsung TV



i want one!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2008)

40" Samsung 550 LCD 1080p

Wii Consoles:
-Wiitarded

Wii Accessories:
-1 x Naki G-Pak Travel Bag 
-4 x Wii Remotes w/ Nunchucks
-1 x Motion Plus
-1 x Nyko Intercooler
-2 x Nyko Wireless Sensor Bar (one is semi-defective)
-2 x Nyko Charging Docks
-4 x Classic Controllers
-4 x Wii Wheel
-1 x Wii Balance Board w/ Intec Wii Green Travel Bag, rechargeable battery pack, & Wii Green Silicon Cover
-1 x SanDisk Wii SD Card 2 GiB

Wii Games:
-Animal Crossing: City Folk
-Destroy All Humans!: Big Willy Unleashed
-Disney's Epic Mickey
-Donkey Kong Country Returns
-Elebits
-Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
-Legend of Spyro, The: The Eternal Night
-Legend of Zelda, The: Twilight Princess
-Legend of Zelda, The: Skyward Sword
-Mariokart Wii
-Metroid Prime Trilogy
-Metroid: Other M
-My Sims: Sky Heroes
-Pikmin (New Play Control)
-Punch-Out!!
-Rabbids Go Home
-Raving Rabbids Travel in Time
-Rayman Raving Rabbids
-Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
-Rayman Raving Rabbids TV Party
-Red Steel
-Red Steel 2
-Super Paper Mario
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Super Mario Galaxy 2
-Super Smash Bros.: Brawl
-Wii Fit
-Wii Fit Plus
-Wii Music

Wii Virtual Console:
-NES - Bubble Bobble
-NES - Legend of Zelda, The
-NES - Star Tropics
-NES - Super Mario
-NES - Super Mario 2
-NES - Super Mario 3
-NES - Zelda II: The Adventures of Link
-SNES - Donkey Kong Country
-SNES - Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest
-SNES - Donkey Kong Country 3: Dixie Kong's Double Trouble!
-SNES - Kirby's Dream Course
-SNES - Legend of Zelda, The: Link to the Past
-SNES - Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
-SNES - Super Mario World
-N64 - Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
-N64 - Legend of Zelda, The: Orcarina of Time
-N64 - Legend of Zelda, The: Majora's Mask
-N64 - Super Mario 64

Wii Ware:
-Brain Challenge
-Dr. Mario Online Rx
-Grill Off with Ultra Hand
-Tetris Party
-UNO
-World of Goo

GameCube Hardware/Games:
-4 x Phantiq Shock Wave Wireless Controllers
-1 x Nintendo 1019 Block Memory Card
-1 x GameCube Microphone
-Legend of Zelda, The: Wind Waker
-Metroid Prime
-Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy
-Mario Party 7


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

27" CRT sounds big enough. Split screen tends to cut it too short in some levels in mario kart, i'll agree 100% there.


----------



## Inioch (Oct 13, 2008)

Sign me up!

Onto the goodies:

Running on 26" Philips LCD @ 480p

-2 x Wiimote & Nunchuck
-1 x Wii Fit Board

-------------------------
-Wii Sports
-Wii Play
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
-Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
-Wii Fit

I actually liked PES 08, especially when playing against a friend.
Super mario rocks of course.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

how is wii fit? I honestly have no real interest in it, but everyone who sees my wii asks me if i have that.


----------



## Inioch (Oct 14, 2008)

I mainly got it for my better half to enqourage her (once again) starting fitness program.

It's mainly up to yourself how much help it is. I honestly have found it quite fun at least in the beginning. I have to point out that I've only had it for a week, so no indepth review just yet.

Ask me again in a month 

It does motivate you to do more of the basic fitness moves, and this coupled with the yoga moves make for a good additional workout.

Of course you do have to do something else, Fit alone doesn't do the trick.

But as I said, we'll see how it turns out in the long run.


----------



## jeebuscrp (Oct 24, 2008)

Sign me up! I gots a WII

62in projector TV
4 WII remotes
4 nunchucks
1 mario cart wheel
2 chargers

games:
PGA Tour 07' (one of my favs)
Mario Cart
WII Play
NFL 07?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

I am going to have to forfeit my membership to the club Mussels. If more details needed pm me.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am going to have to forfeit my membership to the club Mussels. If more details needed pm me.



oh noes!

you had one so you can still stick around 

did you sell it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2008)

Pretty much, just don't play it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally. Now that i'm a mod, i added the missing O to nintendO in the thread title.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 2, 2008)

Update:

Guitar Hero World Tour (Full Band Pack pre-order)

So I have 3 Guitars, drums, and microphone

Wii Fit and Balance Board

Shaun White Snowboarding (AWESOME)

And brand new TV. LG 32" 5020 LCD, now connected via Component, looks fantastic.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2008)

I had the Wii lock up (my first lock up) playing Rayman Raving Rabbids a over Thanksgiving. 

Anywho, I updated my list here.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 16, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had the Wii lock up (my first lock up) playing Rayman Raving Rabbids a over Thanksgiving.
> 
> Anywho, I updated my list here.



I've had it lock up twice while playing Guitar Hero (3 and World Tour).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you have one of those third-party fan units on it?  I don't.  I was thinking one of those would help but I'm a skeptic.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 16, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Do you have one of those third-party fan units on it?  I don't.  I was thinking one of those would help but I'm a skeptic.



No I don't. That's what I thought, but the thing wasn't even pumping out warm air so couldn't have been heat.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Im apart of this Aswell

Console
Controller- Mote/ nunchaku, Classic

Games

Mario Galaxy
Sonic Riders Zero Gravity
No More Heroes
Soul Calibur  Legends
Smash Bros Brawl
Kung Fu Panda

VC Games- Majority from Sega Genesis

Import Mod using Homebrew Channel and Gecko OS from SD Card

Import Game:
Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom

Future Games To own:
No More Heroes 2 and Mad World, plus many more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, the one time it did lock up on me, it was <10 ft. away from a burning fireplace.  I didn't think of that until now but it lends me to believe it may be heat related.  The top of it certainly wasn't hot when it froze but I didn't check the underside either.


----------



## TribeBuckeyeFan (Dec 18, 2008)

I want in!

50" Vizio Plasma
2 Wii motes w/nunchuks
Wii Fit
Wii Sports
Wii Sports pak (tennis racket, bat, etc.)
Super Monkey Balls
Carnival Games
Carnival Games mini golf (for my youngest daughter for Christmas)
Family Game Night (another Christmas gift)

Might have another game or two that I can't remember right now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2009)

Two things...

1) I got the Nyko Wii Intercooler and it's working out great.  It's just loud.  I picked that one because it doesn't block/use the USB ports.  But because of the noise, I turned off Wii Connect 24 standby mode so now I can no longer use the weather and news channels.  It runs much, much cooler now and I haven't had a crash yet.

2) I was wondering what it takes to play Gamecube games on the Wii.  Would the classic controller work or do I have to buy a Gamecube controller?  Also, do I need a Gamecube memory card or can it use the Wii memory/SD card?  I really want to play The Wind Waker but of course don't want to buy a Gamecube for it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) I got the Nyko Wii Intercooler and it's working out great.  It's just loud.  I picked that one because it doesn't block/use the USB ports.  But because of the noise, I turned off Wii Connect 24 standby mode so now I can no longer use the weather and news channels.  It runs much, much cooler now and I haven't had a crash yet.
> 
> 2) I was wondering what it takes to play Gamecube games on the Wii.  Would the classic controller work or do I have to buy a Gamecube controller?  Also, do I need a Gamecube memory card or can it use the Wii memory/SD card?  I really want to play The Wind Waker but of course don't want to buy a Gamecube for it.



1) you should have wiiconnect24 off anyway, it slowly fries the ati broadway chip.

2)you need a gamecube controller and memory card. they can be icked up used for about $10 a piece.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> 1) you should have wiiconnect24 off anyway, it slowly fries the ati broadway chip.


I could see that because it stays on and hot 24/7.  Now that I turned standby mode off, I don't see why it would be a problem.   I mean, you have to have it enabled to use Internet features like Wii Shop.




Random Murderer said:


> 2)you need a gamecube controller and memory card. they can be icked up used for about $10 a piece.


Heh, I wish I could do used.  Sucks to be picky.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, I wish I could do used.  Sucks to be picky.



if you can find one, pick up a wavebird controller. best wireless gamecube controller you can get, used or new.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2009)

I was looking at the Shockwave.  It had lots of comments from former Wavebird users saying the Shockwave is superior at far lesser cost ($15 vs. $110, new):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014X97O2/?tag=tec06d-20

It has the added bonus of connecting via Bluetooth so there is nothing to plug in to the Wii (at least that is my understanding).


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was looking at the Shockwave.  It had lots of comments from former Wavebird users saying the Shockwave is superior at far lesser cost ($15 vs. $110, new):
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014X97O2/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> It has the added bonus of connecting via Bluetooth so there is nothing to plug in to the Wii (at least that is my understanding).



thanks for that. i was saving up for a wavebird, but i'll think i'll get this instead.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2009)

I will be getting the Shockwave, The Wind Waker, and a 1019 block Gamecube memory card next month.  If you get a Shockwave before I do, let me know how it works out.

I updated my list.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

i heard we're gettign a HD Wii in 2010, as well as new, more precise wiimotes (i heard mostly for sword fighting/star wars games)


Me want 720P wii


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2009)

Wii Sports Max coming out sometime this year that has an add on (to the port on the bottom of the Wii Remote) that adds I think two or three more sensors for greater precision.  I couldn't see them completely replacing the Wii Remotes.

Edit: I take that back.  This "Wii HD" is a whole new console which means everything will probably be going except for backwards compatiblity with Wii games.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i heard we're gettign a HD Wii in 2010, as well as new, more precise wiimotes (i heard mostly for sword fighting/star wars games)
> 
> 
> Me want 720P wii



You mean WiiMotion. And Add-on to the wiimotes that allows for much greater precision, which is required in the new Wii Sports Resort coming out this year.

As for the Wii HD, it's far too much rumour currently. First I heard it was going to be a Wii with HDMI, then a Wii with HDMI and in all the different colours that it was originally showcased in. The main thing to remember is it was meant to be announced at the same time as the DSi....was it? Nope, didn't think so heh.

I'd love HD, but for now, 480p is perfect


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

Wii with HDMI + 720p output is enough for me. 480P just makes me sad, since aussie TV is 576i - why cant i get 576P


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone pickup tatsunoko vs capcom?


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 16, 2009)

Add me in I just got a wii at xmas 

Connected to a 32" Sharp 

Super Smash Bros Brawl
Zelda Twilight princess


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought a nintendo wii last week and I already wanna set it on fire

can't seem to get a 2nd wii remote to connect to it and I have tried with a few as well as gone through nintedos troubleshooting thingy a few times.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2009)

lmao, you read the manual on how to do so, because its all in Wii Settings what you gotta do is enable the mode and then press the buttons for who will be remote 1 etc but there is a button in the battery cover that is there for a reason aswell, i dont have a problem syncing my control with my bros wii when im travelling.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 29, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> lmao, you read the manual on how to do so, because its all in Wii Settings what you gotta do is enable the mode and then press the buttons for who will be remote 1 etc but there is a button in the battery cover that is there for a reason aswell, i dont have a problem syncing my control with my bros wii when im travelling.



I'm not an idiot

the game store i bought it from even couldn't get any of the other wii remotes to work with it, turns out it was the sensor bar which also explains why the wii remote i did get working on it was so unresponsive 90% of the time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Skrabrug said:


> I'm not an idiot
> 
> the game store i bought it from even couldn't get any of the other wii remotes to work with it, turns out it was the sensor bar which also explains why the wii remote i did get working on it was so unresponsive 90% of the time.



wow so touchy, btw i never said you were, you tried saying i did call you one but i never did. Btw expect a certain % of products to be faulty, thats the way of the beast, because I got my bro the Wii in 2006, then he turned around and got me one in 2007 (wasnt even thinking of it), both work perfect- even with import games. Did you know the controls work without the Sensorbar, just have to be in close proximity of the console itself.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2009)

The sensor bar is for infrared only.  Infrared is merely the mouse-like pointing device functionality of the Wii Remote (like to navigate around the menus).  All communication aside from the pointing device is done through a Bluetooth connection (including syncing).

You can tell if the sensor bar is bad by configuring the sensor bar in the configuration menu.  If you don't see two steady dots white pointing the remote at the screen, there is a problem with it.  The sensor bar is just a reference for the Wii Remotes to figure out where they are relative to the TV (specifically, the sensor bar itself).


I did have one Wii Remote experience difficulty powering on the first time.  It fixed itself after a few seconds though (too cold, perhaps).


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2009)

Skrabrug said:


> I'm not an idiot
> 
> the game store i bought it from even couldn't get any of the other wii remotes to work with it, turns out it was the sensor bar which also explains why the wii remote i did get working on it was so unresponsive 90% of the time.





FordGT90Concept said:


> The sensor bar is for infrared only.  Infrared is merely the mouse-like pointing device functionality of the Wii Remote (like to navigate around the menus).  All communication aside from the pointing device is done through a Bluetooth connection (including syncing).
> 
> You can tell if the sensor bar is bad by configuring the sensor bar in the configuration menu.  If you don't see two steady dots while pointing the remote at the screen, there is a problem with it.  The sensor bar is just a reference for the Wii Remotes to figure out where they are relative to the TV (specifically, the sensor bar itself).
> 
> ...



i think skrabrug is just a sony fanboy...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh noes!  I ate the bait and have a hook in my mouth.    Anyone got a pliers and some novacaine?


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 30, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i think skrabrug is just a sony fanboy...


so much of a sony fanboy I've never owned a PS2 or PS3 and i play my NDSL more than my PSP...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 30, 2009)

Skrabrug said:


> so much of a sony fanboy I've never owned a PS2 or PS3 and i play my NDSL more than my PSP...



it was a joke.
take it easy, man. there was no intention to offend you.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 30, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> it was a joke.
> take it easy, man. there was no intention to offend you.



Sorry I'm just highly strung from work this past week xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2009)

I got my two Shock Wave remotes, a 1019 memory card, and Wind Waker and all is great.

The Shock Wave dual-shock motors is a whole lot stronger of a shake compared to the Wii Remote vibration.  Each remote requires 3 x AAA batteries.  The remotes don't connect via Bluetooth like I expected, instead, every remote comes with a little device you plug into the Gamecube port on the Wii and that device is hardwired to connect to the controller it came with.  They are excellent overall.


By the way, does anyone know what that square shaped recess is on the side of the Wind Waker case?  It looks like something is supposed to stick in there but I haven't a clue what.


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

My Wii is hooked up to my 37" LCD HDTV through component cables running at 480P.  I have 4 Wii-motes, 4 nunchucks, 4 classic controllers, and a wheel for Mario Kart.  I also have some SD Card and I don't remember it's size.  As for games I have the following:

Wii Sports
Wii Play
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Party 8
Red Steel
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros Brawl 
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

I mainly play Smash Bros Brawl, my main characters are King Dedede, Luigi (Pink), Wario, and of course Snake.  No overpowered Meta Knight here, I hate playing as him  

By the way Red Steel is very underrated.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 22, 2009)

So I got a wii fit a while ago but kinda forgot about this thread 
so I'm letting y'all know now


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dont forget if you have LoZ:TP, you need to hack your *Wii *to get dvd playback, and other sorts of homebrew functionality, free and good stuff.
You can add me:
*Wii*'s overpriced component doing 480p@1080p 42" RCA LCD.
House of the dead: Overkill (very great game, superior arcade experience, a++)
SMB: Galaxies: best SMB action since 64
*Wii *Play

GC:
Metroid prime, wavebird Wireless(only the best, period.)

You know, what we should do is post gamertags so that we can play SSB:Brawl and Mario Kart vs people we know.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I had a rather nice package arrive today.

I got:

Nerf N-Strike (with blaster)
House of the Dead Overkill
House of the Dead Overkill Hand Cannon (best wiimote "gun" I've ever used)

HoTD:O is amazing, so damn cheesy, littered with bad language and gore, but really rather fun.
Nerf is also quite nice, especially the mini-games.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah, the game itself is hilarious, very heavy with the 70's gruesome horror flick, done impeccably.
how much did the cannon cost you?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 26, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> yeah, the game itself is hilarious, very heavy with the 70's gruesome horror flick, done impeccably.
> how much did the cannon cost you?



It was on offer, I got it for £5 when I bought the game. I think it's £9.99 normally. Very very good though. Best quality "gun" I've got.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2009)

house of the dead sounds good. i might have to look into it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2009)

System Menu 4.0 is available.  It extends support for SDHD cards and also adds features to SD cards in general including allowing you to run games directly from it.
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/enhancedStorage.jsp

Homebrew and other 3rd party software mods aren't working yet so don't get it if you use them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2009)

my brother updated his and he uses Homebrew Channel with Gecko OS and there are no problems playing Imports.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> my brother updated his and he uses Homebrew Channel with Gecko OS and there are no problems playing Imports.



that's because he's using a gecko and imports, not homebrew and/or 3rd-party software.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2009)

Woooo, it kicks ass! 

I now put all my downloaded games on the SD card and took them off the Wii.  Yeah, it takes a while for the Wii to copy it over before you start playing but, the SD card acts like a hard drive so you have a lot more room to store all them downloaded games (20 pages worth on my 2 GiB card).  4.0 is definitely worth getting if you have a SD card dedicated to the Wii.

It adds a SD Menu which is accessed via a SD icon next to the circular Wii settings icon down in the lower left corner of the Wii menu.

Brilliant I say, brilliant.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm, forgot to join this clubhouse here. I've owned one since christmas. Mostly my kids play it, but I love the downloadable games from the old school consoles.

I also just ordered this. BRING ON THE HOMEBREW!!! lol.

So far, the only disc based games I have are Rock Band and Wii Sports. I have downloaded a bunch of games from the old consoles tho. Been rockin out on some Ocarina of Time lately.

I have 2 Wiimote w/nunchucks, and 1 classic controller.

Also have the Nyko wireless sensor bar.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, forgot to join this clubhouse here. I've owned one since christmas. Mostly my kids play it, but I love the downloadable games from the old school consoles.
> 
> I also just ordered this. BRING ON THE HOMEBREW!!! lol.
> 
> ...



you don't need a chip to play homebrew... my system is completely unmodded and i run homebrew all the time.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> you don't need a chip to play homebrew... my system is completely unmodded and i run homebrew all the time.



I want to stick with the 4.0 update. Of course, I've only really only seen the Twighlight Princess hack, which doesn't work properly on the latest update. If there are others, I wasn't having luck using google to track them down. 

The chip is more foolproof than the softmods, and still was cheap at less than $40 shipped. I'm all for the chip, it just suits my style more.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I want to stick with the 4.0 update. Of course, I've only really only seen the Twighlight Princess hack, which doesn't work properly on the latest update. If there are others, I wasn't having luck using google to track them down.
> 
> The chip is more foolproof than the softmods, and still was cheap at less than $40 shipped. I'm all for the chip, it just suits my style more.



fair enough. to each their own.


----------



## Bot (Apr 19, 2009)

Wii want to play!

1x Wii w/usb exhaust fan attachment
1x Nintendo composite cable
1x Samsung 32" LCD TV
4x Wii mote's + 2 charging stations
2x wired nunchuck
2x wireless nunchuck
1x wiimote wheel

Games:
Wii Play
Wii Sports
Wii Music 
Deca Sports
Tony Hawks Underground
Skate It
NFS
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Mario Galaxy
a few more i can't remember


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2009)

I noticed the WiFi on my Wii is barely working.  Updating the firmware from 3.5U to 4.0U took hours, it takes several minutes to open CNN via the internet browser and it takes a long time to download lowly NES games.  All the other computers in the house working over WiFi aren't having any problems--just the Wii.  Nothing has changed configuration wise (router and Wii) so I'm clueless as to what is wrong.  Any ideas?  I'm thinking about getting lots of Virtual Console games soon and I'd like to get the WiFi back up (it worked fine before) to snuff.

I think the only change I made between fast and slow is adding the Nyko Intercooler on the back.  How would that cause interference in the 2.4 GHz band though?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2009)

W00T!

They added Zelda: Majora's Mask to Virtual Console.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I noticed the WiFi on my Wii is barely working.  Updating the firmware from 3.5U to 4.0U took hours, it takes several minutes to open CNN via the internet browser and it takes a long time to download lowly NES games.  All the other computers in the house working over WiFi aren't having any problems--just the Wii.  Nothing has changed configuration wise (router and Wii) so I'm clueless as to what is wrong.  Any ideas?  I'm thinking about getting lots of Virtual Console games soon and I'd like to get the WiFi back up (it worked fine before) to snuff.
> 
> I think the only change I made between fast and slow is adding the Nyko Intercooler on the back.  How would that cause interference in the 2.4 GHz band though?



Nintendo recommends changing the Channel of the Router to something other than default.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2009)

add me please  i got nintendo wii
27inch Goodman HDTV
Nintendo wii
2x Wii mote
2x nunchuck
Mario galaxy
Naruto
Sonic&mario olypmics
call of duty world at war
trauma center new blood
trauma center second opinion
wii sports


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Nintendo recommends changing the Channel of the Router to something other than default.


I'll look into that.  It is definitely a WiFi issue because restarting the router temporarily fixes it.

Edit: I changed it to 11.  I'll see if it worked later.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can I join? Also how come no one posts there friend codes?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't know this thread existed.

Ya i have a Wii.(don't play it much tho)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can I join? Also how come no one posts there friend codes?


Friend code?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Friend code?



You give people your friend code so they can add you as a friend on the Wii.(Or play with/against them online)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2009)

I've never encountered that.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone try that Wii Motion Plus add-on for the wiimote?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Anyone try that Wii Motion Plus add-on for the wiimote?



I didnt know that was out yet.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I didnt know that was out yet.



It was out late last month I think....came out when EA released their tennis game. I so want it ^_^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

I need to post my friend code


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 19, 2009)

Add me to this (wow Im in all 3 game system clubhouses)

I have it on the same Tv as my Xbox 360

LG 50" Plasma 720p
Running over AV (honestly if they don't want HDMI, screw em )
1 Nyko Wii Remote
1 Nintendo Wii Remote w/ Nunchuck
Wii Fit Board
Wii Active
Wii Sports
Wii Fit Software
Now for the burned games.
Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn
Super Mario Galaxy
Castlevania Judgement
Metroid (something)
Donkey Kong Barrel Blast
AMF Bowling
Bass Masters
Dragon Quest (that wears my arm out )

...will have more


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2009)

Darknova said:


> It was out late last month I think....came out when EA released their tennis game. I so want it ^_^


All it does is increase the accuracy of the motion sensing.  I really see no point.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont use my wii online, so friend code is uh.. forgotten/lost.

welcome to the club, mailman


----------



## Darknova (Jul 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All it does is increase the accuracy of the motion sensing.  I really see no point.



I want the game, don't really care much for the MotionPlus, BUT, it's only like £8 extra if I buy the game, otherwise it's £19.99 :\


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

the current controllers only see movement. so you can move left and right, think the tennis game that came with the wii.

The motion plus has a gyro, so it knows its position without movement - so its like swinging a lightsaber, and having ACCURATE represenation on screen.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

every since i borrowed my wife's brother's wii, i gotttta buy me one now, so i'll be back, rofl


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the current controllers only see movement. so you can move left and right, think the tennis game that came with the wii.
> 
> The motion plus has a gyro, so it knows its position without movement - so its like swinging a lightsaber, and having ACCURATE represenation on screen.



I just wonder how Current games will handle it if at all ya know.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just wonder how Current games will handle it if at all ya know.



they wont. games need to be coded to use it.

For those un-aware, it plugs into the back of the wiimote, where the nunchuk does. So you just take it off, if you arent playing games that use it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i dont use my wii online, so friend code is uh.. forgotten/lost.
> 
> welcome to the club, mailman



You can find in the Wii menu.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All it does is increase the accuracy of the motion sensing.  I really see no point.



it's for sports games that require greater accuracy. tiger woods 10 is a great example.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Gun/Swordplay in games, along with Sports, too bad it can't enhance play of previous games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> it's for sports games that require greater accuracy. tiger woods 10 is a great example.



Off topic: Random Murderer I love your Avy. I wish it were mine


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the current controllers only see movement. so you can move left and right, think the tennis game that came with the wii.
> 
> The motion plus has a gyro, so it knows its position without movement - so its like swinging a lightsaber, and having ACCURATE represenation on screen.


It doesn't have a gyro--too much battery drain.

I think I got it figured out...

Wii Remote = Accelerometer: X, Y, Z
Wii MotionPlus = Angular Accelerometer: Pitch, Yaw, Roll

I'm not 100% positive on that...


If that is correct, I think I'll pass on it and wait until the next Wii comes out with both accelerometers standard.  I'll get by without for the time being.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It doesn't have a gyro--too much battery drain.
> 
> I think I got it figured out...
> 
> ...



ok XYZ= Roll, Pitch, and Yaw


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 20, 2009)

I was just curious if it really made THAT MUCH of a difference in game play.
I wonder how the Wii 2 will be...?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2009)

Reviewers apparently say it is 100% accurate.  Some argued that it was too sensitive. XD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Reviewers apparently say it is 100% accurate.  Some argued that it was too sensitive. XD



Now.......Where is a good Duck Hunt remake.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now.......Where is a good Duck Hunt remake.



+1


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now.......Where is a good Duck Hunt remake.



Go out and start shooting birds.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Go out and start shooting birds.



cant. rampage has all the guns in our family, 6 hour drive.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2009)

bump - got two wii motion plus addons today, will be trying out sport resort soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bump - got two wii motion plus addons today, will be trying out sport resort soon.



Keep us posted


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Keep us posted



the first thing i did upon opening it and realising it came with a huge rubber wiimote condom, was slapped my housemate in the face (gently) with it while she was playing stepmania.


That alone made it worth the purchase! (she then walked around with one held near her crotch doing hip thrusts, so she got the joke)








Best image i can find to explain it.

Its a plugin where the nunchuck normally goes, and it comes inside a new version of the wii glove/wii condom, whatever you call it.

Worthy notes:

1. Nunchuck can plug in the back. So you dont lose the connectivity, and your third party cordless nunchucks and such will still work.

2. You can use the wrist strap with it, but in a slightly tricky way. You have to feed it through a small hole at the back of the wii condom (it comes out the back, between the wiimote and the plus sensor) so its not as convenient as it was previously.

3. Nintendo says that taking the sensor out of the glove/condom will break the unit. Sounds like crap to me, but i can imagine more people breaking it by hitting it, and snapping the connector.

4. The 'nunchuck port' has a cover on a string that isn't removable without cutting it. It seems TOTALLY POINTLESS since the ORIGINAL port doesn't have a cover!

edit:

ahaha, this reviewer took his apart. no problems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2009)

MotionPlus is never supposed to come off after it has been attached?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> MotionPlus is never supposed to come off after it has been attached?



it obviously has to, if you want to use the wheel from mario kart, or the gun attachments.

They just want you to leave it on as much as possible, i guess.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I suspect this component will be like the Booster Pack for the N64, aka games from now on will use this function, previous games may or may not.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I suspect this component will be like the Booster Pack for the N64, aka games from now on will use this function, previous games may or may not.



old games dont, new games will.


The idea is that since this cranks the accuracy right up, games that use it (golf, tennis, sword fighting, archery) will work with or without it, but will be faaaaaar better to play WITH it.

They only cost me $25 au per add-on anyway.


----------



## BobBarr (Jul 25, 2009)

**

36" Toshiba Box TV
Normal Hookup with cables
4 Wii Remotes, 4 Nunchucks, 2 Classic Controllers, 2 Wheels/Guitars/Mics/ and a useless Wii board, 2 guns.

I really don't play it too much my family does but I'll get on if someone wants to verse me in brawl or something.

Super Smash Brawl
Game Party
Guitar Hero Metallica
Guitar Hero Aerosmith
Punch Out
Wii Fit
Jillian Micheals Fitness thing( I think shes hot ingame)
Karaoke Revolution
Wii play
MandM Kart Racing 
NFS ProStreet
Star Wars Force Unleashed
Star Wars clone Wars
Mario Kart
Dancing with the Stars
Sing it
Sonic Secret Rings
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles
Resident Evil 4
House of the Dead Overkill
House of the dead 2+3 Returns
Medal of Honor vanguard
And then there were none
Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> They just want you to leave it on as much as possible, i guess.


I'd have to remove it to use my chargers which means it would come off quite frequently.  I like what it can do but I don't like the implementation and availibility (only a few games support it).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2009)

apparently they have a new cordless (yes, cordless) charger for it.

You leave the 'glove' and addon on the wiimote, sit it in the dock and it charges via induction.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> apparently they have a new cordless (yes, cordless) charger for it.
> 
> You leave the 'glove' and addon on the wiimote, sit it in the dock and it charges via induction.



Is that 3rd party, or an official Ninty one?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Is that 3rd party, or an official Ninty one?



not sure, i saw it as an article when i was googling. i'll see if i can find it again.

http://kotaku.com/5238282/new-inductive-wii-remote-charger-supports-motion-plus
Energizer, of all people

It doesnt look like it would fit in the picture with the motion plus at the bottom, to be honest - but thats the article i saw (and it DOES charge through the jacket)

edit:

It can lie flat.
http://au.gear.ign.com/dor/objects/...harging-system-gallery-20090428031234694.html


Preview
http://au.gear.ign.com/articles/977/977418p1.html

Review
http://au.gear.ign.com/articles/978/978570p1.html


----------



## Darknova (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that I like....I bought a 3rd party charger a few months ago, I barely get a few hours out of the batteries now, and the company I bought it from (who also produces them) has gone bankrupt, so no replacement for me


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2009)

i did some edits - it really does look good.

I may end up getting one - it seems convenient, and it looks good. It wouldnt look out of place next to my wii and HDTV.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 28, 2009)

That charger does seem nice! But I don't use those sleeves anyway. And I have a third party charger and I get plenty of play time 
out of the batteries.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> not sure, i saw it as an article when i was googling. i'll see if i can find it again.
> 
> ...


Oooo, charge Wii Remote via Voodoo magic! 

I like the idea but I already have chargers/batteries so I don't know if I want to lay more money out on it.  I might consider getting that if one of my current chargers die and it will fit the MotionPlus.  At this point though, the stars have to align before I'll even consider either. 




Darknova said:


> Now that I like....I bought a 3rd party charger a few months ago, I barely get a few hours out of the batteries now, and the company I bought it from (who also produces them) has gone bankrupt, so no replacement for me


I'm using Nyko right now (two chargers, four batteries).  They last a long time on a single charge but the jackets have to come off for it to make contact.


Edit: Hella expensive...
$50 for the charger, maybe need two of them, and $20 each for MotionPlus.  We're talking potentially pretty close to $200 and more frequent battery replacements.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oooo, charge Wii Remote via Voodoo magic!
> 
> I like the idea but I already have chargers/batteries so I don't know if I want to lay more money out on it.  I might consider getting that if one of my current chargers die and it will fit the MotionPlus.  At this point though, the stars have to align before I'll even consider either.
> 
> ...


Well then, enjoy your crappy, inaccurate controls, and we'll enjoy our nice and accurate controls.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2009)

Let me rephase: I can't justify spending $200 until there is a good game out that warrants spending $200.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Let me rephase: I can't justify spending $200 until there is a good game out that warrants spending $200.



lol. I was just busting your balls anyway. I still don't have the add-ons yet either.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

$200? how many remotes have you got? I've only got two, so it costs me $100 (atm my batteries last more than a week, so i hardly care)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2009)

I have four and I like the ability to charge all four at once (if I need to go somewhere the next day, for instance).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

i wonder if you can buy the batteries separate from the charger? might cut the cost for you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2009)

Probably, but you need the charger first. XD

I'd prefer it if they weren't proprietary battery backs but just plain batteries. :O

Maybe I should just get a charger and a bucket full of AA (Wii Remote) and AAA (GameCube Shockwave Controllers) batteries.  Bah...


I just wait until a good game comes out then decide what is and isn't worth it. XD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone heard if Nintendo will ever enable DVD play on the Wii? I really do not want to homebrew my system.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2009)

licencing fees stopped them putting it in by default, despite the fact the hardware can do it (and has a media player function built in) - they really should enable it/sell it with a remote.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish they did too.  Here's hoping the sequel to the Wii has that capability.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wish they did too.  Here's hoping the sequel to the Wii has that capability.



i'm waiting on a DVD remote for the wii (just like the PS2 and Xbox) and an upscaler/HDMI converter.

If nintendo released a component to HDMI upscaler for the wii, it would make it more compatible with HDTV's and get a lot more people on the wii (changing the rest to native, stretch to fit + minor AA = win for nintendo)


----------



## Darknova (Aug 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm using Nyko right now (two chargers, four batteries).  They last a long time on a single charge but the jackets have to come off for it to make contact.



Lol, the one I have the charging pins stick out, so I just cut a hole in the jackets, it chargers, and sits in the dock. Win/Win

Just a shame the batteries are a pile of shit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got Metroid Trilogy and I gotta say I'm impressed. Three awesome games for the price of one. If you guys never played the original "Primes" like me I suggest you pick this one up.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just got Metroid Trilogy and I gotta say I'm impressed. Three awesome games for the price of one. If you guys never played the original "Primes" like me I suggest you pick this one up.



Got Metroid Prime Trilogy a couple days ago, it's awesome.

I have never played the Metroid Prime series, so i am surprised how good it is.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll join i have it.

46 in tv 480p component cables
4x wiimotes, 4x nunchucks 2x classic controllers
USBloader GX, Every emulator for the wii, literally every one

16gb SD card.

*
Games i have* (_not own_ ;()
Resident Evil Archives Zero (Japanese Version)
Resident Evil Archives 1
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles
Zelda Twilight Princess
Madworld
The Conduit
Mario Kart Wii
Super Mario Galaxy
Sonic and the secret rings
Sonic and the black night
Sonic Unleashed
Virtua Tennis 09
Wii Sports 
Wii Sports Resorts
House of the dead 2 & 3
House of the dead overkill
Safe Cracker
Call Of Duty WaW
Castlevania Judgement
Cursed Mountain
Deadly Creatures
Dead Rising Chop til you drop
GhostBusters
Punch-Out
Mario Party 8
Da blob
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Super Starwars
Medal of Honor Heros.
Super Smash brothers brawl

*VC games*...
Super Paper Mario Wii
Paper Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Bomberman 93
Super Smash bro's 64
Megaman 9
Art of Fighting
King of fighters 94'
Spatter House
and a few more.

Don't Buy RE Archives, you can get the gamecube version (which..well is exactly the same and cheaper)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Got Metroid Prime Trilogy a couple days ago, it's awesome.
> 
> I have never played the Metroid Prime series, so i am surprised how good it is.


I almost finished it already.  Not really a fan of Echos (everything is just blah) or Corruption (fuckin' long load times, targeting keeps unlocking in boss battles, and sensitivity is too low) and the nunchuck is making my wrist hurt in all three (rather play with GameCube controller). 

I've played around 50 hours already so it is well worth the money but could have been done better, IMO.


Oh, and what about those friend vouchers?  I have no friends.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think madworld is probably the funnest wii game i've ever played i can't get enough of it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2009)

Finished Metroid Prime Trilogy on Veteran.  The total is over 50 hours.  I should note I beat Metroid Prime before but not Corruption or Echos.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I almost finished it already.  Not really a fan of Echos (everything is just blah) or Corruption (fuckin' long load times, targeting keeps unlocking in boss battles, and sensitivity is too low) and the nunchuck is making my wrist hurt in all three (rather play with GameCube controller).
> 
> I've played around 50 hours already so it is well worth the money but could have been done better, IMO.
> 
> ...



What friend vouchers? We need to post our friend codes on here. I keep forgetting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2009)

In order to unlock a lot of the MP3 (Metroid Prime: Corrosion) extras, you need one or two green "coins."  Green coins are friend vouchers which can only be obtained by trading coins, I guess.

I think my account is: FordGT90Concept


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been playing Metroid Prime in Hypermode difficulty and it was pretty easy up to the Phazon Mine.  The Power Pirates are ridiculously hard knocking off 5-6 energy cells rapidly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

Everyone who bought the Internet Channel has until December 31 to get their free NES game from the Wii Shop Channel.

I got Star Tropics (had it for NES way back and never finished it).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Everyone who bought the Internet Channel has until December 31 to get their free NES game from the Wii Shop Channel.
> 
> I got Star Tropics (had it for NES way back and never finished it).



I'm going to get the orginal Mario Bros. Does anyone know when the new one comes out?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

In a week or two...


11/15/2009


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet. I think that's on my very short list of must have Wii titles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm trading in my Metriod 3 pack for it. Honestly the new Metroids kinda suck. They should have left it 2D.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm trading in my Metriod 3 pack for it. Honestly the new Metroids kinda suck. They should have left it 2D.



Yeah, I think the original is still the best. I like Super Metroid as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I think the original is still the best. I like Super Metroid as well.



If you never played the orginals I guess the new ones are good but nothing beats the old school.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

Metroid Prime was good but with each one after that, it got progressively bad:  Metroid Prime: Echos isn't as good as Metroid Prime and Metroid Prime: Corruption isn't as good as Metroid Prime Echos.

I already have New Super Mario Bros preordeded at Amazon as well as The Sims 3: World Adventures (also releases this month).


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you never played the orginals I guess the new ones are good but nothing beats the old school.



old school is great but there are a few good 3D makes of games like Super Mario 64 and the Mario Karts ran pretty well into 3D

cant say the same about sonic, he deserves to be just 2D handhelds only from now on i think

if your trying to compare the new metroids to the old 2D ones like super then dont
you need to think of the new metroids as there own games and they are good games at that but yeah i would trade them in for new super mario bros wii as that looks like a tasty game

hey i thought that epic micky game looked kinda promising, not much of a wii lover but the odd game does look cool on it


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok ADD me to club aswell I got my Black Limited Wii with sport resort pack and super mario paper game for my PC monitor,with help of this http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-10x-49-en-70-2tw6.html


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

BLACK wii?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/20/nintendo-shipping-black-wii-to-europe-in-limited-edition-bundle/


Euro-only.  It could be because the Wii's successor will be available everywhere else long before Europe.  If that's not the case then that move doesn't make sense.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just picked up the new Super Mario Wii. Ill post back here once I get a few hours in.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, add me to the clubhouse if you want.

I picked up a bargain today froma  friend.  Like new Wii, 2 x Wiimotes with rubber sleeves, 2 x Nunchucks, 2 x steering wheels, 4 x rechargeable Energizer batteries, Wii Sport, Monopoly, Mario Kart Wii and Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games.

£80 the fecking lot


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Hi, add me to the clubhouse if you want.
> 
> I picked up a bargain today froma  friend.  Like new Wii, 2 x Wiimotes with rubber sleeves, 2 x Nunchucks, 2 x steering wheels, 4 x rechargeable Energizer batteries, Wii Sport, Monopoly, Mario Kart Wii and Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games.
> 
> £80 the fecking lot



That is a WIN


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> That is a WIN



Thats what I thought.  Even if I didnt want those games I could easily get £40-£50 back for them on ebay lol


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats what I thought.  Even if I didnt want those games I could easily get £40-£50 back for them on ebay lol



True and your left with a console if your ever that bored.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> True and your left with a console if your ever that bored.



The kids are loving it  (and TBH, I fancy playing New Super Mario Bros.  )


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The kids are loving it  (and TBH, I fancy playing New Super Mario Bros.  )



Never knew there was a new one


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Never knew there was a new one



Yeah, 'New Super Mario Bros. Wii' is the name (its a suped-up version of the New Super Mario Bros. DS game)

Should be great fun if the DS version is anything to go by 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just picked up the new Super Mario Wii. Ill post back here once I get a few hours in.



Whats it like m8?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 15, 2009)

I will buy <new super mario bros> aswell after I finish my <paper mario world> and i think I will get <Resident evil> game aswell.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2009)

New Super Mario Brows Wii shipped on Friday (pre-order).  I'm so busy with Dragon Age: Origins, I don't know when I'll get around to it.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The kids are loving it  (and TBH, I fancy playing New Super Mario Bros.  )



It's great for emulating older games as well if you decide to softmod or chip it. I chipped mine, as it only cost $40 for the chip, and I don't have to worry about firmware updates wiping out the softmod.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> New Super Mario Brows Wii shipped on Friday (pre-order).  I'm so busy with Dragon Age: Origins, I don't know when I'll get around to it.



I'm so busy with school I don't know how I'm going to fit in playing games.
Even though I would love to try out this game! Looks rather fun!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2009)

Apparently, I got a $10 instant coupon for ordering New Super Mario Bros Wii from Amazon.  It might be worth looking in to if someone is looking for a deal.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 16, 2009)

has anyone tried sonic and mario winter Olympic games?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2009)

Believe it or not I still have not opened the new Mario yet! My wife and I had a night without the kids last night. Anyone married with kids know what that means.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Believe it or not I still have not opened the new Mario yet! My wife and I had a night without the kids last night. Anyone married with kids know what that means.



yeah... you both had a good nights sleep.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Believe it or not I still have not opened the new Mario yet! My wife and I had a night without the kids last night. Anyone married with kids know what that means.



lol I cant remember the last time I had a kid free evening


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 16, 2009)

Today received my Black Wii and it was so much fun playing sport resort games,it was awsone never thought that console can bring so much fun,will need to buy second control for my Gfriend.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Today received my Black Wii and it was so much fun playing sport resort games,it was awsone never thought that console can bring so much fun,will need to buy second control for my Gfriend.



Awesome!  Those black Wii's do look nice.

PS: grab New Super Mario Bros. Wii everyone, its INCREDIBLE!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 17, 2009)

Still have yet to play New Super Mario Bros Wii.

I may pick it up just for the hell of it.(considering there isn't much else to pick up for the Wii as of now)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Still have yet to play New Super Mario Bros Wii.
> 
> I may pick it up just for the hell of it.(considering there isn't much else to pick up for the Wii as of now)



Trust me, you NEED to play it 

If you were ever a fan of the old skool 2D platform Mario you will love everything about it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2009)

watch this video,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnkgU5sxwek

funny part in the 1:50-2:02 area


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Trust me, you NEED to play it
> 
> If you were ever a fan of the old skool 2D platform Mario you will love everything about it.



I agree. Its old school 2D awesome!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 17, 2009)

I will definently buy mario bros for my wii


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Its old school 2D awesome!



OH YEAH!  Im converted...........I love the little Wii now.  Its not big and powerful, its just fun 

Do you know if 'Super Mario Galaxy' is anygood m8?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2009)

I beat it pretty fast and pretty effortlessly.  At this point, Super Mario Galaxy is pretty low on the recommend list.  Super Paper Mario was definitely more worthy of the money spent.  Super Mario Galaxy would be good if you could get it cheap ($20-30).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> OH YEAH!  I'm converted...........I love the little Wii now.  Its not big and powerful, its just fun
> 
> Do you know if 'Super Mario Galaxy' is anygood m8?



As ford said you can beat it quick if thats your only mission. However I liked to explore the worlds and stuff. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As ford said you can beat it quick if thats your only mission. However I liked to explore the worlds and stuff. Definitely worth the money.



Cool, got it today so I will have a play l8r   I also picked up 'A Boy And His Blob'


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 17, 2009)

I work IT for the ad firm that has the Nintendo campaign. There is Super Mario stuff all over the building as of yesterday including full size color adhesive prints on the elevator doors. Maybe Ill bring in my camera...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I work IT for the ad firm that has the Nintendo campaign. There is Super Mario stuff all over the building as of yesterday including full size color adhesive prints on the elevator doors. Maybe Ill bring in my camera...



yeah why not get some pics and post them on here   Id like to see them m8


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 17, 2009)

didnt know that wii got wireless internet now doing update will see whats it will be like.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> didnt know that wii got wireless internet now doing update will see whats it will be like.



the wii had wireless internet from day one


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2009)

It didn't have an Internet Channel though.  Before, you had to pay $5 (500 points) for it.  Now it is offered free of charge (they should of thought of that before).

You have to buy an adaptor (RJ-45 -> USB) to make it accept RJ-45 wired connections.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It didn't have an Internet Channel though.  Before, you had to pay $5 (500 points) for it.  Now it is offered free of charge (they should of thought of that before).
> 
> You have to buy an adaptor (RJ-45 -> USB) to make it accept RJ-45 wired connections.



oh, i had the beta for that... never liked it.

whats the point of an internet channel that cant even use web based MSN? 


and why would the wii need RJ45, every self respecting nerd should have at least one wireless router


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 18, 2009)

Of course I didnt know about wireless for wii because i never was interested in wii,it happened just 2days ago i decided to buy one.Too bad memory card is not going with it needed to buy one.yesterday made my mii mate online for my controller.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh, i had the beta for that... never liked it.
> 
> whats the point of an internet channel that cant even use web based MSN?
> 
> ...


RJ45 is faster, far more reliable, and we don't need more frequencies going through bodies.  Kind of a shame it isn't integrated but, where my Wii is isn't exactly an easy place to get a CAT6 cable to so I would use wireless, regardless. 




Arciks said:


> Of course I didnt know about wireless for wii because i never was interested in wii,it happened just 2days ago i decided to buy one.Too bad memory card is not going with it needed to buy one.yesterday made my mii mate online for my controller.


It has 512 MiB internal memory so you don't need a memory card.  Any SD Card will do, though.  Make sure you update the Wii to I think 4.0 or newer.  SD cards were pretty useless prior to that update.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> RJ45 is faster, far more reliable, and we don't need more frequencies going through bodies.  Kind of a shame it isn't integrated but, where my Wii is isn't exactly an easy place to get a CAT6 cable to so I would use wireless, regardless.



my point was more that the wii cant use the bandwidth anyway, but fair point on the wireless being inappropriate for your situation.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 21, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> OH YEAH!  Im converted...........I love the little Wii now.  Its not big and powerful, its just fun
> 
> Do you know if 'Super Mario Galaxy' is anygood m8?



i actually don't like it as much as i liked super mario 64. controls can get somewhat annoying at times.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 3, 2009)

today i played my wii on my pc monitor.it goes without any glitches.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 3, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol I cant remember the last time I had a kid free evening



kids on average cost £250'000 from birth to leaving guess what I'd rather spend that 250G's on


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 3, 2009)

are you serious, my parents spended on me about 5000Ls > 6468.5£ roughtly 0-22y when I left to UK


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 3, 2009)

Arciks said:


> are you serious, my parents spended on me about 5000Ls > 6468.5£ roughtly 0-22y when I left to UK



yeah I remember seeing those statistics a while ago.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 4, 2009)

its because UK salary is about 150-200% bigger average than in Latvia.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright guys!

Just got my 2nd Wii console! My mom bought it for christmas for me and my wife.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Alright guys!
> 
> Just got my 2nd Wii console! My mom bought it for christmas for me and my wife.



lol one wasnt enough?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 27, 2009)

Just bought a Wii for my daughters for Christmas, along with an extra nunchuck and remote. I'll be setting it up today or tomorrow, and will be playing on a 50" LG LCD.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> lol one wasnt enough?



Sold my first one due to financial issues, I was a former Wii owner.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 27, 2009)

whos been playing 'Just Dance' this XMAS?  I have to admit, its a bit of a laugh when youve had a few drinks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just bought a Wii for my daughters for Christmas, along with an extra nunchuck and remote. I'll be setting it up today or tomorrow, and will be playing on a 50" LG LCD.



How old are your little ones? I got the Dora snow princess game for my girls and they love it! They are 3 and 5.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm still not added to this club, my post was almost year ago...

I am proud to have been made a member of this club almost a year ago


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2009)

what? forgot you? NEVER


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what? forgot you? NEVER



you are a good man, no matter what mailman says about you


----------



## Bot (Dec 28, 2009)

santa clause added mario kart, fifa soccer 2k10, wii fit plus and wii motion to mii wii =)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, updating my list here:
Wii Sports Resort
Wii Motion Plus (Brings total to 2)
An extra nunchuck
And I'm going to be getting a black Wiimote + Wii MP + nunchuck


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How old are your little ones? I got the Dora snow princess game for my girls and they love it! They are 3 and 5.



They are 8 and 10. We got Wii Fit Plus and Animal crossing "people" (or something like that) along with it. If anyone wants to sell any games, let me know.

Hey Mussels, please add me to the club.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2009)

I Believe More Core Gaming titles should be appearing this year (ESRB=T-M), Unfortunately no AO Games are on that console as they are very hard to sell.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> They are 8 and 10. We got Wii Fit Plus and Animal crossing "people" (or something like that) along with it. If anyone wants to sell any games, let me know.
> 
> Hey Mussels, please add me to the club.



Chip it. $45, no soldering.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2010)

I preorded Super Mario Galaxy 2.  It is shipping in late May and at Amazon, you get $20 off your next video game purchase.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2010)

NEW MEMBER!
had my wii for about 8 months but never saw the clubhouse.  
let me in!!

42" HDTV over 3rd Party RGB @ 480p
2x wii motes w/ Nunchucks , & wiimotion plus
1x Wheel for mario kart , 1x nyko wing controller(sucks)

and for games i have

resident evil apocalypse (excellent fun coop!)
super mario galaxy
Resident Evil 4
Zelda Twilight Princess
Paper Mario
Red steel
the Conduit
Mari kart wii
Wii sports
& more


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah we're a kinda quiet clubhouse, despite the popularity of the wii (its got less bragging rights, so theres a lack of vocal fanboys )


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah we're a kinda quiet clubhouse, despite the popularity of the wii (its got less bragging rights, so theres a lack of vocal fanboys )



maybe we should post some sort of homebrew/hack guide for the wii? people here on tpu would be all over wii linux, gecko os, etc.
i know a few people with wii, and all of us use the wii more for homebrew than actual nintendo software. probably not going to be the case when SMG2 comes out, but for the time being, i'll play my roms and homebrew games. ACHTUNG WII KURVE FTW!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah we're a kinda quiet clubhouse, despite the popularity of the wii (its got less bragging rights, so theres a lack of vocal fanboys )



Wii has some hardcore gamers games, Mario( SMB Wii, Galaxy 1/2) Sonic (SSR, SRiders, SBK, S4) Vs Series Fighting (TatsuCap), No More Heroes 1,2, Soul Calibur Legends, Victorious Boxers Revolution, The Conduit, Red Steel 1/2, COD WAW, EA Sports Titles. Nintendo is already working on their next console, all that Money they are raking in from Wii and DS Sales.


Ya and risk having Nintendo breathing down our necks for trying to hack their console. Yeah right. No thanks. Stuff like this should be in General Nonsense Topic under a totally different name to deter prying companies.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wii has some hardcore gamers games... Sonic (SSR, SRiders, SBK, S4)


the only one of those worth mentioning is s4.



eidairaman1 said:


> Ya and risk having Nintendo breathing down our necks for trying to hack their console. Yeah right. No thanks. Stuff like this should be in General Nonsense Topic under a totally different name to deter prying companies.


i'm not talking about piracy or anything like that, i'm talking about modifying a console to run unsigned code. hundreds, maybe thousands of websites cover the hacking and modification of consoles dating back to the nes, maybe even before(coleco mods anyone?). there is nothing wrong with modifying consoles for yourself or for someone else for free. as much as the manufacturers don't like it, they can't do anything if there's no exchange of money for modified hardware.
besides, don't use words like "try." the wii has been hacked so far the you can install homebrew by putting a file on your sd card and running that file on the wii. BOOM, you've got the homebrew channel in your wii system menu and you can run all your homebrew from there. it's easy, fun, and hey, free games!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont think we can do a hack guide, cause sooner or later someone will ask about how to pirate games...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont think we can do a hack guide, cause sooner or later someone will ask about how to pirate games...



That's like banning kitchen knives, because somebody could stab someone with it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's like banning kitchen knives, because somebody could stab someone with it.



do you see any knives on the internet? yeah, cause we know what these guys are like


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

add me `


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do you see any knives on the internet? yeah, cause we know what these guys are like



Actually yes, I see knives on the internet all the time. Bought some from the internet a while back.


DOM said:


> add me `


No


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Actually yes, I see knives on the internet all the time. Bought some from the internet a while back.
> 
> No



22. DOM 



so what are some good games for the family ? more like me and wife cuz my 2yr old doesnt know how to play yet and the 6m shes a lil piggy


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2010)

DOM said:


> 22. DOM
> 
> 
> 
> so what are some good games for the family ? more like me and wife cuz my 2yr old doesnt know how to play yet and the 6m shes a lil piggy



Super Mario Bros Wii http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BRZ9G0/?tag=tec06d-20

Freakin awesome game.


----------



## DOM (Apr 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Super Mario Bros Wii http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BRZ9G0/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Freakin awesome game.



yeah was looking at that one

have you played Dance Dance Revolution Hottest Party 3


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2010)

DOM said:


> yeah was looking at that one
> 
> have you played Dance Dance Revolution Hottest Party 3



No, nor will I ever play any piece of shit DDR-type game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, nor will I ever play any piece of shit DDR-type game.



Just Dance is a laugh after a few (well, a LOT) of beers


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, nor will I ever play any piece of shit DDR-type game.



 you should try it or do you got two left feet


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2010)

Random Murderer said:


> the only one of those worth mentioning is s4.
> 
> 
> i'm not talking about piracy or anything like that, i'm talking about modifying a console to run unsigned code. hundreds, maybe thousands of websites cover the hacking and modification of consoles dating back to the nes, maybe even before(coleco mods anyone?). there is nothing wrong with modifying consoles for yourself or for someone else for free. as much as the manufacturers don't like it, they can't do anything if there's no exchange of money for modified hardware.
> besides, don't use words like "try." the wii has been hacked so far the you can install homebrew by putting a file on your sd card and running that file on the wii. BOOM, you've got the homebrew channel in your wii system menu and you can run all your homebrew from there. it's easy, fun, and hey, free games!



Nintendo Banned Homebrew channel, And I already know about that, I got that along with Gecko OS so i could play the Import version of Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Now I really want to pick up the US version due to the Online Play and content available, Also I cant understand Kanji, Katakana, or Hirigana


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> you should try it or do you got two left feet



No, I don't have 2 left feet, I'm just not gay enough to play it.


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, I don't have 2 left feet, I'm just not gay enough to play it.



why do you have to be gay i did it on Ice Ice Baby by Vanilla Ice


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

DOM said:


> why do you have to be gay i did it on Ice Ice Baby by Vanilla Ice



I can't even begin to express my disappointment in you, Dom. :shadedshu lol


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I can't even begin to express my disappointment in you, Dom. :shadedshu lol



why  i had the cassette or cd when it came out but dont remember when it was lol


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Nintendo Banned Homebrew channel, And I already know about that, I got that along with Gecko OS so i could play the Import version of Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Now I really want to pick up the US version due to the Online Play and content available, Also I cant understand Kanji, Katakana, or Hirigana



banned?
i don't see how, i'm on the latest firmware and hbc still works, as well as nintendo online...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2010)

Random Murderer said:


> banned?
> i don't see how, i'm on the latest firmware and hbc still works, as well as nintendo online...



Each Rendition of the Firmware Nintendo Releases, they remove the Homebrew. The other point being when the firmware came out initially back in 2007 it was bricking Wii's which Nintendo would not cover if found to have Homebrew installed


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Each Rendition of the Firmware Nintendo Releases, they remove the Homebrew. The other point being when the firmware came out initially back in 2007 it was bricking Wii's which Nintendo would not cover if found to have Homebrew installed



That's not banning. That's absolutely normal in the custom firmware world. Ask anyone with a jailbroken iPhone, Touch or iPad.

Mine still has homebrew channel on it, and I'm up to date and have full functionality as well. Hell, even if they did ban, it's worth it to me to have all of my emulators. Banning is when you can't use your account or services at all, not when you have to go back and forth with custom firmwares.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone played Metroid: Other M? I can get it for 30 bucks and I want to know if its worth it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Has anyone played Metroid: Other M? I can get it for 30 bucks and I want to know if its worth it.



For a while i didn't even know it came out lol.

From what i have seen from the reviews the game is pretty good, but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 4, 2010)

Metroid Other M switches between viewpoints its kinda strange. Team Ninja worked on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2010)

It shipped today so I'll know what it's like in about two weeks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2010)

Take your time collecting items in Metroid Other M. That's all i have to say. Played through it, 8 hrs worth but an awesome storyline.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Take your time collecting items in Metroid Other M. That's all i have to say. Played through it, 8 hrs worth but an awesome storyline.



So is it worth buying IYO?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is it worth buying IYO?



Yes, just take your time with it. Meaning if you see an item take your time trying to collect it.


----------



## morpha (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Nintendo Wii: let me join this prestigious Club!

*Friend Code: *5064 0631 1033 4146

*Peripherals:*
2bay Induction Charger.
1x Black Wiimote/Nunchuck/Motion plus in sleeves. All same color.
1x White Wiimote/Nunchuck/Motion plus in sleeves. All same color.
2x Gamecube Controller.
1x Gamecube memory Card.
Wii Speak.

*Games:* (Not many yet, I only just bought it)
No More Heroes 1.
Mad World.
Smash Bros Brawl.
Pikmin 2.
Pikmin 1 (GC game).
Metroid Prime (GC game)
Metroid Prime 2 (GC game)
Eternal Darkness: Sanitys Requiem (GC game)
Zelda: The Windwaker (GC game)
Zelda: Twilight Princess (GC game)
Battalion Wars (GC game).
Viewtiful Joe 1 & 2 (GC game).
Mario Kart Double Dash (GC game).
Pokemon Battle Revolution (don't laugh).

*Soon to get:*
Metroid Prime Trillogy.
Metroid Prime Other M.
Mario Kart Wii.
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle.
Battalion Wars 2.
Monster Hunter.


----------



## morpha (Sep 30, 2010)

Double post to break apart topics.

http://www.pokemonaus.com/?p=2055
Just the other day Nintendo held a press conference regarding the 3DS. In the same conference they DID confirm that a new wiimote is coming out that has the motion plus built in, whilst still being the same size as the normal mote.

This annoys me since I only just bought my wii... 

Honestly, the periferals thing for the Wii has been horrible. every year there is a new addon that has jack all games that support it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's not banning. That's absolutely normal in the custom firmware world. Ask anyone with a jailbroken iPhone, Touch or iPad.
> 
> Mine still has homebrew channel on it, and I'm up to date and have full functionality as well. Hell, even if they did ban, it's worth it to me to have all of my emulators. Banning is when you can't use your account or services at all, not when you have to go back and forth with custom firmwares.



Yep.  I can remember online play being terrible on the Wii anyway   So the loss of internet connection on it is not a big deal


----------



## morpha (Sep 30, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep.  I can remember online play being terrible on the Wii anyway



I honestly dont have any issue with Nintendo's online play.

Brawl allows you to play with anyone, Same with MH tri. Unfortunetly Brawl doesnt support voice, whereas MH tri does.

Friend codes are somewhat tedious, but are required if you marketing your console as CHILD FRIENDLY. What parents wants some random jerk-off sending crap to their kid or sending porn.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 30, 2010)

morpha said:


> I honestly dont have any issue with Nintendo's online play.
> 
> Brawl allows you to play with anyone, Same with MH tri. Unfortunetly Brawl doesnt support voice, whereas MH tri does.
> 
> Friend codes are somewhat tedious, but are required if you marketing your console as CHILD FRIENDLY. What parents wants some random jerk-off sending crap to their kid or sending porn.



It was a while back when I tried to play the Wii online.  The game was Mario Soccer and the lag made it impossible to play


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think online play is really it's market anyway. it's more for group multiplayer.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't think online play is really it's market anyway. it's more for group multiplayer.



True.


----------



## morpha (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been playing Monster Hunter Tri... well worth the $95(au) spent on it. Thats a damn good MMORPG.

I've clocked up 107 hours already. and maybe 1/3rd of the way into the game.

Considering how much play time this game gets Im not so worried about the SLOW release of titles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

morpha said:


> I've been playing Monster Hunter Tri... well worth the $95(au) spent on it. Thats a damn good MMORPG.
> 
> I've clocked up 107 hours already. and maybe 1/3rd of the way into the game.
> 
> Considering how much play time this game gets Im not so worried about the SLOW release of titles.



Is Monster Hunter Tri a monthly subscription?


----------



## morpha (Oct 24, 2010)

There is no connection cost to play. Just buy the game.

There are  only US AND EU servers. However the game seemed to have incredible network code, lag/ping/latency has never been an issue for me.

Characters are not stored online and are inter-changeable between online/offline play at will. Both modes are designed to AID each other in order to create the full game experience.

No health bars on monsters, huge learning curve. This game is all about player skill. Monsters have behaviors and personalities, not just by race but also for each monster. You have to learn by observation and practice.

voice chat and USB keyboard support. 

low resolution can sometimes make text hard to read.

limitation of 4 players per server is annoying.

split screen multiplayer offline aswell.

This is not a game of numbers. It is largely about making cool sets of armor and crazy weapons that make a buster sword look plain and boring. It is about learning to hunt giant monsters with a team of people. If your into min-maxing... go play something else.


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

dead club is dead. 

Cue sad violin music: http://au.wii.ign.com/articles/114/1140267p1.html

Has anyone here played the remake of 007 Golden Eye?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

It's out already? And do you have to use the Wiimote? I'd rather use the classic controller.


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

Out for 2-3 weeks now. Its bundled with the classic pro in GOLD. Its listed in the top 5 games for the wii on Nintendo Channel and I've heard good things from customers at my work place. But I have yet to play it.

I think I mentioned previous that I got a classic pro with Monster Hunter Tri and as far as im concerned all wii games should support that wonderful thing.
If a game supports the classic pro I tend to use it. No More Heroes 2 is the only one didnt feel right with the controller (that ive played so far).


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I may have to pick it up. I still need to grab the new DKC as well.


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

DKC was fully awesome and fully aggravating. Been a while since I threw a tantrum at a game, they are just so easy these days.

I hired it from a video store and will be buying it for myself soon...

Mussels was also impressed.


Mussels said:


> i just played donkey kong on a wii at 480p on a 1080p sony 46"... we noticed no scaling or blur issues either. hell we couldnt even see jaggies, looked really damn good for a wii game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2010)

I really didn't care for DKCR.  Yes, it looks good but it just isn't true to Donkey Kong Country or Donkey Kong for that matter.  Rare being bought out by Microsoft effectively ended the Donkey Kong franchise.

The fact the enemies aren't based largely around crocadiles, King K. Rool isn't present, and DKC, gameplay wise (exploreable overworld, funky's boats, mini-games for coins, minigames for banana birds, etc.) DKCR falls short of Donkey Kong Country 3.  The fact it is missing Daisy, Granny, Funky, and Swanky Kong is extremely disappointing.  Add to it the fact that DKC games had the best music scores around; the only noteable music scores in DKCR are those recycled from DKC (jungle and factory themes).  They also made some levels ridiculously hard (like mine cart ones because you only get one life instead of two--Diddy doesn't matter) and others extremely frustrating (by not having enough checkpoints--especially the Kong levels).  Oh, and if you play with the Wii Remotes sideways, you're going to get serious hand/wrist fatigue from holding 1 down all the time.

It's okay, but certainly not a "must have."  If you got $40 to blow, buy a Classic Controller or two (if you want multiplayer) and get DKC 1, 2, and 3 on Virtual Console.  They are a far better buy.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

I already have 1, 2 and 3 on my homebrew channel emu.

And character and music carry overs don't concern me, only gameplay. Can I use a classic controller on it? If the answer is yes, and it's fun to play, that's all I care.


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

I found the wiimote and nunchuck fine with DKCR. The difficulty as mentioned did annoy me. Unfortunetly you can't use the classic pro on it. Rather it wants you to hold the wiimote sideways and hold it like a controller... which is about as comfortable as the original NES controller. That is to say, not comfortable.

I dont know how true it is to the originals since when I was a kid I had a SEGA mega drive instead of a SNES. If the music was repetative I didnt notice cause I was too busy trying not to die. There were little minigames hidden around levels... infact the level design and overworld are basically exactly the same as NEW SUPER MARIO BRO's WII come to think of it. Except Kong can climb walls... and the levels LOOKED cooler.

I never pay full price for a game, Ill wait months untill the price drops if I have too... theres a massive backcatalogue of games I can play in the mean time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And character and music carry overs don't concern me, only gameplay. Can I use a classic controller on it? If the answer is yes, and it's fun to play, that's all I care.


No, just Wii Remote sideways or Wii Remote + Nunchuck.

What I was getting at is that gameplay is hugely different from the first 3 namely because you get two lives per character instead of one life per character.  But at the same time, they made certain parts of it substantially harder so you'll need those lives, and then some.  The problem is, most of the hazards in the game are world kills--that is, something in the environment kills you like falling down a hole.  Those are insta-kills as they were in DKC but you'll find they happen far more often.  Because of that, the extra lives really don't matter except in the 8 boss battles.

There's also only one controlable animal: the Rhino and there are absolutely no underwater levels.  Also, there's only five items to buy in the game: ballons (lives), Squawks (passively points out puzzle peices), extra life (adds one more heart on to health), invincibility potion (gives you 10 hits before they start hitting your health), and key (one per map, opens an alternative path).  

Because virtually the entire game is all the same, there really isn't any replay value.




morpha said:


> I found the wiimote and nunchuck fine with DKCR.


I switched between them.  I often found myself using it sideways when I have to do quick, precise movements and nunchuck when my wrist started hurting.



morpha said:


> If the music was repetative I didnt notice cause I was too busy trying not to die.


EXACTLY!  It's bland--completely unnoticibly except for the golden tunes from the originals.




morpha said:


> There were little minigames hidden around levels...


And they all suck.  Basically all you do is collect bananas, banana coins, and occassional a life baloon.  Your reward if you get them all: a puzzle peice.  All the minigames are the same except they put blast barrels on some, rotating barrels on others, and moving platforms on some.  Several are reused at least half a dozen times with the only difference being the scenery (which you probably won't notice anyway).  The minigames in DKC2 and 3 had a lot of variety and they were work completing because they awarded unique coins which were required to finish the final-final boss.




morpha said:


> infact the level design and overworld are basically exactly the same as NEW SUPER MARIO BRO's WII come to think of it. Except Kong can climb walls... and the levels LOOKED cooler.


I'd say it's like DKC (the original) but more primitive.  On DKC, you could see Donkey Kong and Diddy Kong moving from location to location; on DKCR, it's just a glowing button.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

@GT90 & Wile E

Found DKCR to be worth a rent. Not a buy. Personally, rented it on a 5 day lease. It got played for the first 2 days by me, wife played it for most of the time we had it, & returned a day early because she found it started to bore her.


----------



## morpha (Dec 23, 2010)

just hired out 007 Golden Eye - so far its quite frustrating with the classic controller pro. the AI use cover A LOT so you need to be a crack shot with the controller which is something I am not. 

So I decided to switch to the Wiimote+nunchuck inside a hand-cannon I got with House of the Dead (plastic gun essentially). I also managed to find an auto-aim setting and turn it on. 

I was just getting into it when the damn thing crashed! complete system stop.

I will now go back to the controller with auto-aim and see how that goes. but if crashing is a regular for this game I wont be pleased. The wii DOES have a patching system though I think it only supports downloaded titles


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Found DKCR to be worth a rent. Not a buy. Personally, rented it on a 5 day lease. It got played for the first 2 days by me, wife played it for most of the time we had it, & returned a day early because she found it started to bore her.


I didn't rent it (probably should have) but it was a similar situation here.  I could only stand playing it maybe 6 hours a day and I just couldn't take it anymore.  It definitely isn't a game that sucks you in.  Come to think of it, it really doesn't even have a story/plot.  Well it does, but the entire thing could be summed up in two sentences.




morpha said:


> I was just getting into it when the damn thing crashed! complete system stop.


Console overheating?  Is it in a place where there is good airflow?  That's the first thing to try.  I put a Nyco Intercooler (sucks air out, tool free installation on the rear of the console) on mine.  Loud as hell, but my console is now room-temp to the touch.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 23, 2010)

Is the Wii worth getting?


----------



## morpha (Dec 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is the Wii worth getting?



no. Get a ps3 instead.


----------



## morpha (Dec 23, 2010)

The Wii has never before frozen anytime with anygame. Nor did it ever have heating issues when it was stored inside a cabinet and I played Monster Hunter Tri online for 16hours straight.

Currently the Wii is sitting in the middle of the loungeroom floor with perfect airflow.

A quick google shows that many people are having issues with the online mode freezing. No references to the single player though. It looks as if it isnt likely to get patched either. BLACKOPS got one to fix a few bugs though...

ill have another go at it again and see what happens.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is the Wii worth getting?



the wii has its place, especially for party games, or gaming with casual gamers.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 23, 2010)

morpha said:


> no. Get a ps3 instead.



That's too simple of an answer. The Wii has a different niche than a PS3 and Xbox360. It's meant more for family and casual gaming. So for me it;s the best choice. My kids and wife love it, especially the Wii Fit stuff. We've spent many evenings having a great time on the Wii. If I want to do any serious gaming, I go directly to PC.


----------



## morpha (Dec 24, 2010)

The Ps3 is a pretty awesome media server and playback capabilities + Bluray + 3d. The Wii can't even play DVD's. It has a lineup of family friendly Nintendo~esque titles, Not as many as the Wii, but there are so many on the wii people have taken to calling them 'ShovelWare'.
The Ps3 has more hardcore games than the wii. Wii has a few, like the metroid games but nowhere near as many.


Dont get me wrong I love my wii, And I love a few of the more imaginative titles released on it. But even with my Nintendo Fanboyishness I can admit that in the current lineup of consoles PS3 is the best choice.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2010)

morpha said:


> The Ps3 is a pretty awesome media server and playback capabilities + Bluray + 3d. The Wii can't even play DVD's. It has a lineup of family friendly Nintendo~esque titles, Not as many as the Wii, but there are so many on the wii people have taken to calling them 'ShovelWare'.
> The Ps3 has more hardcore games than the wii. Wii has a few, like the metroid games but nowhere near as many.
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love my wii, And I love a few of the more imaginative titles released on it. But even with my Nintendo Fanboyishness I can admit that in the current lineup of consoles PS3 is the best choice.



Nintendo has always set out for a different market then Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo's key franchises have always been able to capture both the hardcore and casual markets which is something both Sony and Microsoft usually don't try to do, they separate gamers into those two different camps (hardcore and casual) which isn't a bad really. The Wii is definitely crippled in the media department, but of course that's how Nintendo planned the system out to be, as the large majority buying the Wii aren't going to be concerned about HD media playback and 3D, as opposed to the PS3 and 360 where it's pretty much advertised as a sort of mini set top box/HTPC.

I haven't touched my Consoles in a while but i do own all three, and i play the PS3 the most due to the it having the majority of games i like on it, though i don't use the majority of it's features overall.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2010)

I have all the consoles as well, and find myself playing the ps3 the most. I also use it as a network media player and BD player a lot.

I primarily use my Wii as an emulator. lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 24, 2010)

morpha said:


> no. Get a ps3 instead.



Lol I already have a slim model and I also game on my PS3 the most



Mussels said:


> the wii has its place, especially for party games, or gaming with casual gamers.



Yeah it seems like it falls into that category, thanx



Wile E said:


> I have all the consoles as well, and find myself playing the ps3 the most. I also use it as a network media player and BD player a lot.
> 
> I primarily use my Wii as an emulator. lol.



Yeah I play the PS3 the most as well, its exclusives games and HD media capabilities is what I love about it


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 24, 2010)

I Didnt know this was here!! Here's my stats:

Wii with 4 remotes and 2 nunchucks + 1 kickass aftermarket 4 place inductive charging stand

Wii balance board


40" RCA over component @ 480p and RCA RT 2500 tuner 5.1 surround

Wii fit and Wii fit plus
New Super Mario brothers
Blazing Angels
Wii Active


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 24, 2010)

What do the Wii games look like on a HDTV 1080p running at 480p?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> What do the Wii games look like on a HDTV 1080p running at 480p?



varies on the game. the new donkey kong looks good, red steel 2 looks like a toned down borderlands.


basically it depends on how good the TV scales, as well as what game you play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone got the new DK?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, welcome back. lol

And Ford and couple others were discussing it a page back.

I'm looking to grab the Goldeneye remake personally.


----------



## morpha (Dec 25, 2010)

once I figured out how to turn on the auto-aim functions GoldenEye was a lot more fun. I use classic controller personally. I dislike the wii zapper.

I love some of the tricks that the developers have used in the game to make it look good without needing huge processing power. The scene in the night club was good with that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I am really digging DK. Its a lot of damn fun and a LOT less frustrating then Super Mario Wii.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I am really digging DK. Its a lot of damn fun and a LOT less frustrating then Super Mario Wii.



Wow! Having a hard time beleiving you don't like NSMB. Another one you need to play through if you like DKCR, Super Mario Galaxy, 1 and/or 2.

Like I said a few posts back, I didn't like DKCR too much, but then again. I only played through the first level.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! Having a hard time beleiving you don't like NSMB. Another one you need to play through if you like DKCR, Super Mario Galaxy, 1 and/or 2.
> 
> Like I said a few posts back, I didn't like DKCR too much, but then again. I only played through the first level.



I like NSMB. Its just hard as hell playing single player. I like DK BECAUSE it doesn't reply on multiplayer mechanics like NSMB.

Oh and I have Mario Galaxy 1. Loved that damn game. I never got 2 because well....it looked identical to 1 lol


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought my kids Wii Guitar hero 5 for Christmas. I need to know if there is a way to pick songs. Everything seems to be random. Anyone know?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like NSMB. Its just hard as hell playing single player. I like DK BECAUSE it doesn't reply on multiplayer mechanics like NSMB.
> 
> Oh and I have Mario Galaxy 1. Loved that damn game. I never got 2 because well....it looked identical to 1 lol



SMG2 is a touch different actually. NSMB is a totally different game when multiplayer is involved, totally agree with you on that aspect. I think you unlock songs in career then you can choose them in quickplay mode.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

O can I paleezz be added to the list? lol


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 27, 2010)

you can throw me on the list as i got the missus one for christmas.

the new black one


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2010)

Never even saw this. Add me

Wii with two Wii-motes, 1 nunchuck

DKC Returns
New Super Mario
Mario Kart 
Mario Galaxy

Playing on a 32" Vizo Plasma or a 50" Samsung Plasma.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

See? my post is brigin people! Lmao..im helping!


----------



## morpha (Dec 27, 2010)

I was just thinking that my friend list is VERY short. How about we post our friend codes so we can play a few games together.

Actually I was wondering WHY they werent listed on the OP. 

Ill start: 
Wii Console: 5064-0631-1033-4146
Mario Kart: 2021-6514-0974
Super Smash Bros: 0002-9114-8812
Pokemon Battle Revolution: 3782-6271-9988
Monster Hunter Tri: name:Morpha ID: XHHVAN

P.S. I got a Wii Remote Plus cheap at a Boxing Day Sale. Surprisingly in Red Steel 2 its better than a mote using a dongle. My theory is that there's a bottleneck on that connection on the wiimotes. It was never designed to have two devices attached.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2010)

morpha said:


> I was just thinking that my friend list is VERY short. How about we post our friend codes so we can play a few games together.
> *
> Actually I was wondering WHY they werent listed on the OP. *



because i'm lazy, and never used a single friend code on my wii so i have no idea how to even use them


----------



## morpha (Dec 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> because i'm lazy, and never used a single friend code on my wii so i have no idea how to even use them



Both parties must add the friend code into the appropriate games. 
At the very least Tabulate the list of people on the front page and add a collumn for the consoles FC's.

Atleast then we can messageboard the other codes...


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

I my self have never used the friend codes either. never even played online with it.






edit: thanks for the add!


----------



## morpha (Dec 27, 2010)

Seriously? I myself have dropped 50hours+ into the online play of Monster Hunter Tri.
And casually played MarioKart and Smash Bro's Online.

Its become a habit to ritualistically check Nintendo Channel every day.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

Well me and my girl and her kid have been obsessed with new super mario bros, we have 3 games goin!. Plus she does all the fit stuff as well. Just not enough time in the day, from work, fixin other ppls pc's building my own, the several games we have goin on the ps3, its just nuts!!!


----------



## morpha (Jan 18, 2011)

well despite everyone saying the Wii is done. It outsold both other consoles AGAIN. 

For the 5th year running since eits release the Nintendo Wii has outsold the other current gen consoles during the December sales (the busiest time of year).

http://www.digital-digest.com/blog/...oles-december-2010-npd-sales-figure-analysis/

http://www.gamecritics.com/peter-skerritt/consoleation-december-2010-console-gaming-sales-data

Although it could have been close if Microsoft had kept up with demand for the Xbox 360 (which came second)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok just picked up a full WII bundle 

Includes:

    Nintendo Wii console
    Wii Fit Plus game with Balance Board and four Balance Board foot extensions
    Wii Sports game
    Wii Sports Resorts game
    Wii MotionPlus remote
    Nunchuk controller
    Tennis racket accessory
    Golf club accessory
    Baseball bat accessory
    Game blaster
    Deluxe racing wheel
    Yoga mat
    Jeli sleeve for Balance Board
    Grip socks
    Remote holder
    Nunchuk holster
    Gel skin for Wii MotionPlus remote
    Sensor bar
    Messenger bag
    AC adapter
    Two component cables
    Four AA batteries
    UL listed; 1-year Limited Manufacturer's Warranty
    Made in China

for 299$ (we did the 5 easy payments)

Im excited

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.E167927.desc.Nintendo-Wii-Gaming-System-with-Wii-Fit-Plus-Accessories


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok just picked up a full WII bundle
> 
> Includes:
> 
> ...



Welcome man! You're gonna love it! If you like old school gameplay may I suggest Donkey Kong. Also any of the "Galaxy" titles. Awesome! Oh and MARIO KART! Let me  know what your friend code is also.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan is going to talk me through the softMod so I can play emulators, I would love to play some Ocarina of time!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks to Jr, I have a nice modded WII

THANKS!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2011)

May come acrossed as a silly question; Can i do Gamecube saves to the Wii's internal memory? If not, is there any homebrew available that would allow such a thing?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

no you need a GC mem card, i think you also need a GC controller (wii-mote will not work i know)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> no you need a GC mem card, i think you also need a GC controller (wii-mote will not work i know)



Well crap. Guess I need to go back to Gamestop today .....

Finally got my hands on a controller and here I won't be able to save my game. Piss!

EDIT:

Will any one do? 3rd party ok? Do you have any?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will any one do? 3rd party ok? Do you have any?



as long as it fits and works, it'll work 

there is a homebrew app called GCMM, (http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM)
but there is no way around needing a memory card. all that allows you to do is backup/restore saves so that if it fails or does not have enough space you can manage the memory.

it's a hardware thing, like backwards compatible ps3s - GC mode can only load from the GC port, even modded from all i can find.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> there is a homebrew app called GCMM



Thats what I needed. Thank you, helps a bunch so i could get as small as a 251 block and be ok.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW I will download this as well. its it a WAD?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

i don't see that(haven't used it), but it says:


> If you already have the (homebrew) channel installed, just copy over the apps folder included in the archive into the root of your SD card.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW I will download this as well. its it a WAD?



It's an app. As digi depicted, you just launch it from HBC, same way like most homebrew.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 18, 2011)

Iv got a Wii Can i join please ? Had my Wii for about Nearly 2 years now i think ....

Peripherals : 
2 x wii remotes (one japanese) + Charge kit 
2 x nunchuck
Wii fit balance board + charge kit 
2 x wii wheels 

Games : 
Mario kart Wii 
Battalion Wars 
Wii Fit 
Wii fit plus 
Wii play
Super smash bros brawl
naruto clash of the ninja revolution 3 
Monster hunter Tri 
Lego star wars The complete sega
Transformers War for Cybertron 
Zumba fitness (Not mine) : P 
Animal crossing 
F1 2009 

Also bought bubble bobble and Pacman Opera browser on the WiiShop, Softmodded wii.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea I love my WII! been playing it often!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 18, 2011)

Think I may have something to correct that gamecube issue.something called UNEEK could even use Triiforce.

EDIT

This would be a NAND emulation which would allow saving to an SD card. 

Nevermind, that wouldn't work.


----------

